# Donation requested at home inspection?



## rudechuck (Jan 25, 2019)

Question: My wife filled out an application with a local dog rescue and they are sending out a volunteer to do a preliminary home inspection. We haven't yet requested to meet any dogs. The volunteer sent a reply email which stated:



> The next step in the adoption process is for me to come to your home to meet you.
> At the time of the visit the Rescue would greatly appreciate a donation.


Is the request for donation customary? It kind of makes sense to me since they are taking the time to come out, with no guarantee of us adopting a dog. So, assuming this is kosher, how much of a donation would you think is adequate. Keep in mind we FULLY intend to adopt a dog from this rescue. 

All feedback welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't think it's unusual for rescues to ask for donations pretty much whenever they can. However, they should also not be upset if they don't get any. And I would imagine the donation goes towards the rescue organization, not into the pockets of the volunteer. All that said, I think $10-20 is reasonable. But (and again, assuming the money goes TO the mission) a larger donation would be appreciated I'm sure.


----------



## rudechuck (Jan 25, 2019)

First, thank you for taking the time to reply. 

In all honesty, I feel a little stupid. After posting, I decided to check the rescue's website (which I hadn't before, since my wife was the one who initiated the process). It states right there in black and white, "At the time of the interview, we request a minimum $25 donation." I was thinking around $20, same as you, so $25 seems reasonable. 

My best friend, Roscoe, passed in July and I've been a little hesitant about adopting a new dog (as I always am after losing a friend), but I'm getting excited now. :whoo:


----------

